
Show HN: Eggler – a decentralized Instacart - kaseyb002
I&#x27;ve made a grocery delivery app that lets customers hire drivers directly. Drivers post their time slots in advance and then customers choose a time slot&#x2F;driver.<p>Drivers choose when and where they will deliver, and their delivery price. It&#x27;s more like Airbnb&#x27;s business model than Uber or Instacart.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goeggler.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goeggler.com</a>
======
fiatjaf
Seems great. I would like something like that here in Brazil.

My big question for which I can't get an answer, no matter how many times I
ask (in the context of Instacard and similar): How does payment works? People
pay through credit card on the app, the money is capped, then capped again,
then goes to the drivers after a month? How do the drivers pay for the
groceries?

~~~
sleepychu
Users of Eggler pay twice

1 - they pay eggler (who in turn pays the driver) for the delivery

2 - they pay Walmart for the groceries which the Eggler driver will deliver.

------
sleepychu
How many drivers/customers do you have signed up?

How do you deal with bootstrapping, that is getting customers without drivers
or drivers without customers?

------
timhigins
I can't tell if this is a side project or a business. How are you planning on
spreading your message?

~~~
kaseyb002
Providing drivers with tools they can use to advertise their time slots on
social media.

